# Video erstellen mit Sony Vegas 10 - Was beachten?



## defmoke (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Habe alte Urlaubsfilme(VHS) digitalisieren lassen.
Jetzt habe ich eine DVD, die Filme sind im .vob Format.

Jetzt möchte ich einige Szenen rausschneiden.
Ich habe wenig Ahnung von der Materie, hatte das aber wie folgt geplant:

1.Mit DVDx 4.0 Open Edition von .vob zu .mpg Dateien konvertieren.
2. Mit Sony Vegas 10 die Videos hintereinander einfügen, und schneiden.
Da ist schon meine erste Frage: Muss ich, beim Erstellen eines neuen Projekts schon etwas einstellen, etwa die Größe etc, oder wird das anhand der .mpg Dateien automatisch eingestellt?
3.Rendern In welches Format? Auch .mpg?
Anschließend halt brennen. DVD-Cover, Booklet etc. habe ich bereits fertig.

Die Filme sollten am Ende auf einem Fernseher anschaubar sein.
Die dafür entsprechende Qualität liefern die vorhandenen .vob Dateien.


Mein Vater wünscht sich das zum Geburtstag, und dieser ist am Sonntag.
Wäre eine ziemliche Blamage für mich, wenn ich das bis dahin nicht schaffe.
Sollte aber machbar sein, oder habe ich bei o.g. Plan etwas vergessen?
Bin totaler Nub : (

Danke im Voraus...
defmoke


----------



## darkframe (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,

sorry, war 'ne Weile offline, daher erst jetzt eine späte Antwort, auch wenn der Geburtstag schon vorbei ist. Vielleicht hilft's ja trotzdem noch.

Erstmal eine Frage zur Sicherheit: Hast Du Sony Vegas Pro oder Movie Studio? Im Prinzip ist das egal, aber da ich die Pro-Version habe, beschreibe ich das alles auch anhand dieser Version, und ein paar Unterschiede gibt es schon.

Schritt 1 könntest Du auch in Vegas erledigen, indem Du den Menüpunkt "Datei -> Importieren -> DVD-Camcorderdisk" aufrufst und in dem dann erscheinenden Fenster als Quelle das DVD-Laufwerk in Deinem Rechner angibst.

Schritt 2:
Einfügen usw. ist alles kein Problem. Die Projekteinstellungen sollte man immer an das Ausgangsmaterial anpassen. Für Standard-DVD-Material wählst Du PAL-DV für Videos im Bildseitenverhältnis 4:3 oder PAL-DV Breitbild für 16:9-Material. Da steht zwar DV, aber die Projekteinstellungen sind identisch (720x576 Pixel, 25fps, Audio mit 48 kHz).

Rendern:
Da die meisten DVD-Authoring-Programme den Video- und den Audioteil in getrennten Dateien erwarten, solltest Du beides auch gleich getrennt ausgeben. Wenn Du auch das Programm DVDArchitect besitzt, empfiehlt sich beim Rendern für den Videoteil der Dateityp MainConcept-MPEG2 und als Vorlage entweder PAL-Videostream für DVDArchitect (bei 4:3) oder PAL-Breitbild-Videostream für DVDArchitect (bei 16:9). Für den Audioteil hat sich Dolby-Digital (AC3) bewährt.

Wenn Du DVDArchitect hast, wird dann nicht noch einmal neu gerendert, wenn Du dort die Projekteinstellungen korrekt vorgenommen hast. In DVDArchitect lädst Du jedenfalls einfach den Videoteil (Audio wird automatisch mitgeladen, wenn der Dateiname vor dem Punkt identisch zu dem des Videos ist), machst noch ein Hauptmenü und gegebenenfalls ein oder mehrere Kapitelmenüs dazu (oder gar keine Menüs, wenn's Dir lieber ist) und gibst das Ganze dann als DVD aus.

Wenn Du keine Menüs willst, kannst Du die DVD allerdings auch direkt aus der Vegas-Timeline brennen (Menüpunkt: Extras -> Disk brennen -> DVD).


----------



## defmoke (16. April 2012)

Hallo darkframe.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ja, zum besagten Wochenende hab ichs nicht mehr geschafft.
Bin so unbeholfen und habs aufgegeben 

Würde es aber dennoch noch einmal in Angriff nehmen.
Ein Problem, welches dauernd auftritt:
Die ersten drei Videoparts werden normal eingefügt, ich kann sie gut schneiden,
aber die letzten zwei Videos (exakt diese beiden) werden "zusammengequetscht" eingefügt.
Siehe dieses Bild: http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9678/vegasu.png

In die richtige Länge ziehen funktioniert auch nicht.
Ich kann sie zwar länger ziehen, aber die Tonspur geht nicht mit.
Bin schlecht im Erklären, und ohnehin zu doof dafür 

Kannst du mir da evtl einen Tipp geben?

LG
defmoke


----------

